# My favourite colour - T Pattern Blue Dominant Opal



## BCBrian

Here's the colour I'm transferring from this racing pigeon into my show homers.
It's my favourite colour of everything I've had to date - and that goes back almost 40 years. This racing bird is a T-pattern Blue with Dominant Opal added. I can't wait until I develop a show quality Show Homer in this colour!


----------



## RodSD

You got so many beautiful birds! Did you accidentally encountered them or are you breeding them to be like that?


----------



## Guest

that is truely an amazing looking bird you have there ,hope your project creats many more just like it ,thankyou for sharing the rainbow of pigeons that you have


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! Another stunningly beautiful pigeon! I can see why the colors/markings are your favorite .. just simply gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## BCBrian

I love pretty pigeons. I love the intellectual challenge of learning about genetics. I like bringing colours and factors that I find appealing - from breeds that don't appeal to me - into breeds that do.

I'm only now really concentrating on producing "my pigeons" - regardless of what the rest of the world thinks. So far, the nicest looking breed upon which to base my projects (to my eye) is the Show Type Homer, followed closely by regular "non-racing" racing homers. I've got a thing for "wild" (brilliant orange scarlet red) eyes and so I try to put that into all of my birds too.

If I ever have judges disagree with what I find appealing - I just smile - and continue to breed what my eye finds appealing! 

Thank you for your kind words - I'll continue to post pictures of my "projects" if it's OK with everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley

BCBrian said:


> I'll continue to post pictures of my "projects" if it's OK with everyone.


More than OK .. please do keep posting the pictures! 

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish

*That is pretty*

Dominant opal does some very cool things to colors. I've got a blue check dominant opal roller that is very similar but the pattern is probably even better with the t pattern.

Bill


----------

